# IBD Serological Panels: Facts and Perspectives & Opportunistic Infections in Inflammatory Bowel Disease



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Here are some very interesting articals that are on the CCFA site. Some good bathroom reading material.







(links are fixed now)http://www.ccfa.org/ccfaprof/educ-resource...ls_Dec_2007.pdfhttp://www.ccfa.org/printview?pageUrl=/abo...isticinfections


----------

